# 8400gs vs H61 on-board graphics



## navneetagarwal (Jul 22, 2012)

I upgraded an old computer for my 10 year old nephew. The config I put was:

*MOBO*: MSI H61M-P20 (G3)
*PROC*: Intel® Pentium® Processor G620
*RAM *: 2GB DDR3

At this point, the windows experience index showed: _(mentioning only the graphics score)_
*Desktop performance for Aero:* 4.2
*Gaming Graphics:* 5.6

But it didn't play games like Arkham Asylum, which I think require PhysX. I had an old Nvidia 8400gs 512 Mb. So I added the graphics card. The power supply is 450 W.

Now it runs Arkham Asylum (although on low), but the WEI score now is:

*Desktop performance for Aero:* 3.6
*Gaming Graphics:* 5.3

My Question: Is the onboard display adapter on the H61 better than the 8400gs? _I know the 8400gs is quite old._


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2012)

Both are equal in performance, but Intel has screwed up drivers. That's why the game didnt run.


----------



## navneetagarwal (Jul 22, 2012)

ico said:


> Both are equal in performance, but Intel has screwed up drivers. That's why the game didnt run.



If they are equal, why the difference in windows experience index?


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2012)

navneetagarwal said:


> If they are equal, why the difference in windows experience index?


Windows Experience Index is not how you judge graphic cards. It is not to be used as a benchmark, which sadly many people do.


----------



## funskar (Jul 22, 2012)

navneetagarwal said:


> If they are equal, why the difference in windows experience index?



F**k windows experience index
It's not gonna give u 10/10 even if your config has gtx690 in quad sli


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 22, 2012)

^Yes because 7.9 is max.


----------



## navneetagarwal (Jul 22, 2012)

funskar said:


> F**k windows experience index
> It's not gonna give u 10/10 even if your config has gtx690 in quad sli





ico said:


> Windows Experience Index is not how you judge graphic cards. It is not to be used as a benchmark, which sadly many people do.



Yeah, I know WEI is not much useful, but its gotta use some algorithm to calculate the effectiveness of the hardware.. and 4.2 to 3.6 is a huge drop!


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2012)

navneetagarwal said:


> Yeah, I know WEI is not much useful, but its gotta use some algorithm to calculate the effectiveness of the hardware.. and 4.2 to 3.6 is a huge drop!


Ignore it.

"not much useful"? It is useless.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 23, 2012)

navneetagarwal said:


> If they are equal, why the difference in windows experience index?



WEI is not a way to measure performance of PC. TO measure graphics card processing power you need to run software like 3dmark vantage.


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2012)

@ OP - if you want to run the game using Intel HD gfx install nvidia physx - it will install and wrk even without a nvidia gfx card on our system - some games just needs nvidia physx to run - remove the 8400GS -install latest drivers from Intel website and latest version of DX and see if the game works.


----------

